# Remitop Vario 1 rooflight



## Markchambers (Sep 2, 2013)

Forgive me for asking as I guess it's been asked numerous times before, we have just purchased a 2007 Autotrail Cheyenne 660 low line it has a large remitop Vario 1 rooflight over the main seating area and on our first outing at the weekend I've broken the winder handle on the rooflight! So I've ordered a replacement from leisureshopdirect but how do you strip the surrounds from the rooflight to gain access to the winder as I see that the new one comes with a circlip so I guess it's a strip down job? All info and advice will be greatly appreciated, many thanks Mark Chambers.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah you need to get the inner frame off, mine on a 2007 Arapaho is secured by rubber ball and socket fixings.
It just pulls off and pushes on, I use a stiff broad bladed burger flipper to get it stared then gentle pulling pressure to release the ball fixings on the removable frame from the fixed sockets on the fixed ceiling sockets. Another pair of hands is useful when removing the frame to help support it.

You can see the dark outline of the socket fitting through the vents, best to pull down adjacent to them, as the frame is rather flimsy.

Once off you can then access the handle retaining circlip, can get a picture for you tomorrow if it helps.

A tip when opening is to use your hand to push the Perspex up, part of the problem is the fact that the rubber seal sticks to the Perspex putting stress on the winding mechanism when opening, especially the handle.


Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

How mine is removed, gentle leverage to prise off.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

View of ball fixings.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sockets on inner frame.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And I thought Hekis were awkward.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> And I thought Hekis were awkward.


Awkward how ? It snaps on and off in less than 10 seconds, no screws to remove. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Awkward how ? It snaps on and off in less than 10 seconds, no screws to remove. :grin2:
> 
> Terry


It sounds it, mine has 6 covers then about 12 screws and you have full access, dunno nuffink about balls n sockets.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It sounds it, mine has 6 covers then about 12 screws and you have full access, dunno nuffink about balls n sockets.


Nah don't sell yourself short.

Some say you talk bxlls, and have shallow sockets pockets.:grin2::grin2::grin2::wink2:>

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pockets are shrinking daily


----------



## Markchambers (Sep 2, 2013)

Terry,
Apologies for not replying but I forgot that I'd posted the query and just following with the ongoing issues with the Remis V 1 reminded me, then I forgot password and got locked out, now in and thanks again for your pictures most helpful. My job for Saturday is to strip cables to look for wear then order parts accordingly that's if they're still available, varying messages around saying obsolete I'll let you know cheers.

Best regards 
Mark Chambers


----------

